# Home Insurance



## pint6 (5 Jan 2006)

Hello there,

I know the question looks bit stupid.  Please advise 

Can we not pay the home insurance once off for one year?  or should be every month.?

Regards,
Pint


----------



## Molly (5 Jan 2006)

Either or... you have a choice.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2006)

And make sure that you are insuring for the reinstatement cost and not the market value. See the  and the many other threads about home insurance for more on this. And shop around for the best quote for a policy that suits your specific needs. Many insurers will charge an additional fee for monthly rather than annual premiums.


----------



## UpTheBanner (6 Jan 2006)

Hi,

I just switched from AIB to  and got an extra discount by paying the annual amount by cheque - they have a surcharge if you pay by credit card.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2006)

Yea - I missed that until it was too late myself last September!


----------



## RainyDay (6 Jan 2006)

Many insurers charge an administration fee if you pay by month, so it's probably cheaper to pay in one lump sum.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2006)

But the point here is that if you pay annually you pay more if you pay by credit card, due to the surcharge, than if you pay by cheque. It's not a monthly versus annual premium issue.


----------



## RainyDay (6 Jan 2006)

No mention of credit cards in the original query - The OP asked "Can we not pay the home insurance once off for one year? or should be every month.?"


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2006)

UpTheBanner said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I just switched from AIB to  and got an extra discount by paying the annual amount by cheque - they have a surcharge if you pay by credit card.


I was responding to the post above.


----------



## michaelm (10 Jan 2006)

UpTheBanner said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I just switched from AIB to  and got an extra discount by paying the annual amount by cheque - they have a surcharge if you pay by credit card.


I usually find that FBD are quite competitive but I always look for quotes anyway (my house insurance in up this month).  123.ie was to only quote to beat FBD but did so by more than 25%.  It says that the policy is ‘underwritten by the Wellington Syndicate 2020 at Lloyds’.  I'm a tad concerned about switching, as I like that I can walk into an FBD office if I have an issue.  Is anyone who is reading this happily insured by the Wellington Syndicate or ever made a claim against such a policy?


----------



## RainyDay (10 Jan 2006)

I went ahead with 123.ie & Wellington syndicate. I was mildly concerned, but decided to go ahead anyway. I've no experience of claims.


----------



## Ravima (10 Jan 2006)

some LLoyds syndicates are a bit shaky after the hurricanes in teh US. GOSHAWK, one of the hig hflyers is now in run off. Do some bit of research before insuring with a non irish based company. remember a few years ago INDEPENDENT went belly up and no protection whatever was  given to non UK policyholders. different here when PMPA and ICI went belly up.


----------



## scuby (10 Jan 2006)

i'm with axa at the moment. And they have it set up that they deduct the yearly amount for my car + house insurnace from my wages over 10 months. and there is no extra charge for doing it this way.... they seem to have the wage deduction in place for alot of companiess.......


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2006)

*Re: Getting Home Insurance Quote Online*

Do you have any vested interest in or involvement with that site? If you do then please note the posting guidelines on  and .

_ClubMan - this advert was part of a pattern, so I deleted it._


----------

